# Profibusverbindung zwischen S7-1500 und S7-300



## Peter L. (16 Dezember 2014)

Hallo Leute,
ich wollte Daten von meiner S7 1500 über Profibus an  eine S7 300 senden. Von CPU zu CPU. Hierbei wird die 1500 als Master  verwendet und die 300 als ISLave. Bisher habe ich die Adressen beider  definiert und beim Slave die Betriebsart eingestellt. Zudem habe ich  beim Slave den Transferbereich eingestellt. Beim Master geht das ja  nicht.
Wenn ich das Programm auf beide CPU aufspiele und versuche die  PB-Verbindung herzustellen, dann bekomme ich einen Fehler. Dier S7 1500  zeigt mir an, dass mit der dezentralen Peripherie etwas nicht stimmt  und bei der S7 300 leuchtet SF und BF1 blinkt.
Habe ich evtl. etwas vergessen? Woran kjann das liegen?

Gruß
Peter


----------



## ChristophD (16 Dezember 2014)

Hi,

die richtigen Schnittstellen sind verbunden?
Das verwendete Kabel funktioniert auch ?

Das ganze wird im TIA projektiert? Darauf achten das die als i-Slave projektierte CPU auch der Master CPU zugeordnet ist, das machst du entweder in der Netzsicht bei der Slave CPU (blaue schrift in der Station) oder da wo der Slave Mode aktiviert wurde.
Dann sind auch die Transferbereiche für beide Seiten eingerichtet, also Slave und Masteradressen!

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Peter L. (17 Dezember 2014)

Hallo Christoph D,

genau dem DP-Slave ist der Master (in meinem Fall PLC_1) zugewiesen. Dennoch scheint die Kommunikation nicht zu klappen. Was sich meinem Verständnis entzieht ist, dass ich beim Master mit dem Baustein "DPWR_DAT" bzw. "DPRD_DAT" die Transferbereiche auswählen kann, beim Slave nicht. Ich vermute, dass das durch die Zuweisung beim Slave wohl bekannt ist, wo er lesen muss bzw. wo er schreiben muss, da die Transferbreiche ja nur im Slave definiert werden. Heisst das, dass ich keinen Baustein beim Slave brauche, und der Slave nur inter den WORDs Werte zuweisen kann, der Master aber auch ohne Baustein im Slave die Outputs lesen? Oder benötige ich einfach einen anderen Baustein?

Danke!


----------



## Peter L. (17 Dezember 2014)

Nachtrag:
Auf dem Bildschirm der CPU 1500 wird mir der Fehler "Ausfall einer Peripheriestation" angezeigt. Ich weiss aber, dass die 300er vorkurzem noch funktioniert hat, auch Profibus.


----------



## ChristophD (17 Dezember 2014)

hast du die Möglichkeit dich per Profibus mit dem PC an die CPU's zu hängen und zu checken das die beide funktionieren?


----------



## Peter L. (17 Dezember 2014)

Leider habe ich da keine Möglichkeit. 

Allerdings ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich an der Schnittstelle der 1500 "Profibus" stehen habe, bei der 300 er MPI/DP... Macht das einen Unterschied? 

In der Diagnose der CPU steht unter Diagnose "S7 1500/ ET200MP-Station_1" ? Dieses Modul ET200MP habe ich nicht, oder ist es in der CPU integriert? Ich wüsste auch nicht, dass ich es im TIA-Portal angelegt hätte.


----------



## ChristophD (18 Dezember 2014)

Hi,

MPI/DP bedeutet das die Schnittstelle sowohl MPI als auch PROFIBUS kann, das stehlst du dann in den Schnittstelleneigenschaften im HWCN ein, wird die Schnittstelle vernetzt wird automatisch passend zu Netz der Modus eingestellt.
Station 1500/ET200MP, das ist nur die Bezeichnung des Stationstype in HWCN, sprich der Baugruppenträger (die Profilschiene auf der du das festschraubst), da 1500er CPU und ET200MP die gleiche n Baugruppenträger haben eben diese Doppelbezeichnung.

Gruß
Christoph


----------

